# An obscure reflection from Gimli, for discussion if you wish



## Deleted member 12094 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi all,

Remember the LOTR storyline: Gimli and Legolas were as un-friendly as Dwarves and Elves traditionally were until they truly found each other in Lothlórien after which they became inseparable friends.

Rowing out the Silverlode into the Anduin and heading south, Gimli made the following comment to his new friend Legolas, while reflecting on his admiration for Galadriel:

_"Memory is not what the heart desires. That is only a mirror, be it clear as Kheled-zâram. Or so says the heart of Gimli the Dwarf. Elves may see things otherwise. Indeed I have heard that for them memory is more like to the waking world than to a dream. Not so for Dwarves."_​
A little bit mysterious, right...? Views are invited&appreciated.


----------



## Rána (Jan 29, 2018)

I love analogies involving scientific optics and the optics of perception, so hopefully I can stay on point and not get carried away in strange directions. The lead in for the memory statement starts with Legolas:
'_...the memory of Lothlórien shall remain ever clear and unstained in your heart, and shall neither fade nor grow stale.'
'Maybe,' said Gimli; 'and I thank you for your words. True words doubtless; yet all such comfort is cold. Memory is not what the heart desires..'_​
A mirror image, no matter how clear, is still a distorted version of reality. Even considering the qualities of the Mirrormere which still reflects starlight during the day when the sun drowns out all the other lights of the sky. The reflection it provides seems even more glorious than the reality it captures, but that still wouldn't be as good in the heart of Gimli the Dwarf. It's only a figment, not reality. The story of Narcissus is running strong in my mind right now; he was one who confused distortion with reality.

Sometimes dreams can be quite vivid, I know there have been brief moments where I've recalled events from dreams as if they were real experiences. The idea that the boundaries between memory and reality is a lot less defined for the Elves... that's really powerful to me. It's a crazy concept to wrap my mind around. Perhaps if Gimli experienced his memories in a similar fashion he wouldn't be as upset at their departure. I wonder if the sturdiness of the Dwarves affects their perceptions of memories. Maybe in order to deal with the sorrows of the world memories are more like distant dreams that don't feel real at all.


----------

